# Absaufen mit der Wathose



## peter II (10. September 2003)

Guten Morgen

Bestimmt hat jemand von euch schon mal ausprobiert ob man mit einer Neoprenwathose schwimmen kann, oder?
Da gibt es ja die die verschiedensten Meinungen...
Aber was ist mit Tatsachen???
Läuft die Hose voll oder nicht... 
Was ist mit den Flossen an den Schuhen. Kann man damit schwimmen?


Danke


----------



## belle-hro (10. September 2003)

Moin Peter,

es gab mal in der R&R nen Test darüber. Ein paar verrückte Dänen haben sich freiwillig ins Wasser geworfen.

Keiner ist abgesoffen oder musste gerettet werden.

Wichtigste Massnahme ist IMMER ein Watgürtel! Sonst drückt das Wasser die restliche Luft bis zu den Schuhen und Du dümpelst wie eine Boje davon.

Ob man mit Flossen schwimmen kann, weiss ich nicht. Möchte ich auch nicht ausprobieren *lol*


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2003)

Sicher läuft die Hose voll!
Aber Neopren hat viel Auftrieb.
Und das Wasser in der Hose macht eigendlich nichts aus, Wasser wiegt im Wasser nichts. Es ist nicht so wie einige sagen das du dadurch runtergezogen wirst.
Probleme könnte es nur geben wenn man versucht in ein Boot zu klettern. da zieht einen das Wasser in der Hose nazürlich runter. Und die Hose saugt sich dadurch am Körper fest. Wenn es garnicht ginge dann müsste man die Hose unten einschneiden.

Normalenweise sitzen Neoprenhosen aber ziemlich eng am Körper, Und einen Watgürtel sollte man auch IMMER tragen. Was denkst du wieviel Wasser dann da reinpasst?
Ich schätze nichtmal 5 Liter!


----------



## petipet (10. September 2003)

*Wathose*

@belle-hro,

habe damals auch den Bericht in R&R gelesen. Nach diesem Experiment kann man ja ziemlich sicher sein, dass man mit einer
vollgelaufenen Wathose nicht hoffnungslos absäuft.
(Die Dänen hatten keinen Gürtel umgeschnallt.)
Ich benutze einen Tauchergurt. Diese Gurte sind sehr breit, sodass der Stiel des Watkeschers gut am Rücken fixiert ist.
Ausserdem haben sie Taschen (eigentlich für Bleigewichte). Dort kann man astrein die Boxen für Spinnköder unterbringen. Und dann hat so ein Gurt auch grosse Ösen, wo ich den Karabiner für den Watstock einklinke.

Gruss:z :z :z petipet


----------



## Micky Finn (10. September 2003)

Bin in Irland beim Waten mal kurz untergetaucht, als ich über einen versunkenen Ast gestolpert bin. Durch die geschlossene Watjacke mit Bündchen, Neoprenhose die eng anliegt, fast bis unter die Achseln reicht und den Watgürtel blieb ich erstaunlicherweise ziemlich trocken.

Unterhalb des Watgürtels war alles trocken, lediglich oben am Hals und Brust wurde ich etwas geflutet. Durch atumgsaktive Unterwäsche hab ich von der Nässe nicht viel gespürt und habe weitergefischt.... und trotzdem keinen Lachs gefangen  .

Andreas


----------



## belle-hro (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Atomobst _
> *Sah wirklich aus, wie eine Boje mit 2 Beinen... *



Sach ich doch!#t  Sieht zwar urkomisch aus, abää seit dem letztes Jahr bei uns an der Küste einer in 1 Meter tiefem Wasser abgesoffen ist, kann ich nicht mehr drüber lachen.

Der Gürtel hätte ihm das Leben gerettet!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. September 2003)

Ich wär selber mal vor paar Jahren abgesoffen. Hatte an dem Tag zwar 2 Watgürtel um. Auf einer Sandbank(ca 30cm) zog ich mich halb aus , um mein kleines Geschäft zu erledigen. Beim zurückwaten, vergaß ich das Umlegen der beiden Gürtel und stolperte in ein etwa 2 m Loch. Die Wathose war sofort voll und ich wäre abgesoffen, wenn mich nicht zufällig ein guter Freund am Nacken gepackt hätte. Wasser hatte nur 2°C. Ich fuhr sofort nach hause in der Unterhose.

Seitdem pinkel ich grundsätzlich nur noch an Land und habe im Wasser immer meine 2 Watgürtel um. Im Auto habe ich außerdem immer eine 2 Ganitur Klamotten seitdem dabei. Man weiß ja nie. Jedenfalls wünsche ich keinem diese Erfahrung. Ich lag anschließend noch 2 Wochen im Bett mit Grippe!

Und mit Flossen kannst nicht schwimmen!!! Nur vom BB. Das Wasser läuft Dir über die Achseln in die wathose auch mit Gürteln. Es reicht schon ein zwei Tassen kaltes Wasser und Du bekommst Krämpfe in den Muskeln!!! Spreche da aus Erfahrung!


----------



## miramar (10. September 2003)

Als leider (noch) ehemaliger Taucher müßte die einzige möglichkeit sein sich mit Watthose und Flossen im Wasser fortzubewegen auf dem Rücken sein, und dann paddeln...


----------



## peter II (10. September 2003)

Das heisst also, immer ein Messer am Mann, am besten in der Brusttasche, um sich von den Flossen zu befreien, oder?!

(mag man gar nicht daran denken)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. September 2003)

Flossen hat man nur im BB an. Habe noch keinen Watangler mit Flossen gesehen und werde ich wohl auch nie sehen!:q :q :q 

Im BB hast zusätzlich eine Schwimmweste an und 1-2 Gürtel um. Wenn da beide Schläuche platzten sollte und das Wasser in die Wathose gelangen sollte, hast im Winter vielleicht noch 10-15 Minuten bis die Glieder steif sind. Mit Gütel und Schwimmweste kannst bestimmt ne Stunde auf dem Wasser ausharen, bevor Rettung kommt. Mir ist mal bei einem U Belly Boat, gleiche Bauweise wie RT der Hauptschlauch geplatzt und ich kam gerade noch zurück. Saß ungefair 30 cm tiefer im Wasser als sonst und paddeln war fast unmöglich. Die kleine Luftkammer im Nacken und die Schwimmweste haben mich aber trotzdem noch oben gehalten. Bei starker Drift und Wellengang möchte ich sowas allerdings nie erleben! Und das Messer nützt Dir nix!!! Im Wasser liegt jede Wathose so eng am Körper, das Du da garnicht mit dem Messer reinkommst. Schnall Dir lieber 1-2 Gürtel um und trag im Notfall noch ne Schwimmweste. Im BB sowieso! Dann kann die Wathose nie volllaufen und Du kannst Dich noch bewegen! Und beim Watangeln nimm Dir einen Watstock mit! Den kannst ganz leicht selbst bauen, indem Du Dir einen 2 m Besenstiel lakierst und an einem Ende ein Gewicht montierst und an der anderen Seite eine Band , was Du an der Wathose befestigt. Somit steht der Stiel immer senkrecht im Wasser und schwimmt nicht weg!

Das klettern auf Steinen ist damit auch angenehmer!


----------



## peter II (11. September 2003)

Klar mein ich das Bellyboot. Das Messer um im Notfall die Flossen und die mir bei mir zusätzlich vorhandene Sicherungsschnur zu durchtrennen, weil auf dem Rücken zu paddeln ist wohl nicht so lustig. Das mit dem zweiten Gürtel werde ich wohl auch machen! Guter Tipp

Schwimmweste habe ich natürlich!

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2003)

Immer wenn man sich ins Meer begibt, sei es in der Badehose, Wathose, Bellyboat, Ruderboot, Motorboot, Segelboot etc. solte man einfach entsprechende Vorsicht walten.
Nicht umsonst ist die Deutsche Gesellchaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger Partner vom Anglerboard.
Denn gerade die Angler sind leider im Sommer deren "Hauptkundschaft", so Ulf Kaack von der DGzRS.


----------



## Salmonelle (11. September 2003)

Tach zusammen,
bin auch schon mal als "Fußgänger" im hüfthohen Ostseewasser ins straucheln geraten (mit Neoprenwathose und enganliegender Neoprenjacke darüber). Bin dabei völlig "untergeduppt", lediglich beide Arme konnte ich über Wasser halten, Angel und Ködertasche sollten ja nicht nass werden. Ich konnte jedenfalls sehr viel Auftrieb durch die Wathose verspüren und hatte Mühe die Füße wieder an den Grund zu kriegen, es ging aber letztendlich doch. Wasser ist dabei kaum eingedrungen, oben etwas durch den Kragen der Jacke als ich kurzzeitig unter Wasser war. Ein kleines bischen hatte den Weg zwischen Hose und Jacke gefunden und kroch dann langsam ihrwisstschonwohin. Einen Gürtel zur Extra-Sicherheit benutze ich seitdem auch.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. September 2003)

@peter II

Versuch mal in Wathose und allem Kram was man noch so um hat beim BB-Angeln, an Deine Füsse/Schuhe zukommen, um dann auch noch gezielt einen Schnitt zusetzen, der die Flossen abschneidet. Versuch das nur mal auf nem kleinen Hocker in der Küche und wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, versuch es mal in einen Teich oder Pool.
Ich kann Dir nur raten das nicht alleine zu versuchen, schonlange nicht im Wasser, wenn die Rettungsweste aufgeblasen ist und Deine Gedanken nur noch Alarm signalisieren!! Jede kleinste Welle Dir Salzgeschmack auf die Lippen bringt und Du die Kälte der Ostsee spürst.............oh nein, ich möchte das nicht erleben!!!

Aber zum Glück sind die meisten BB-Fahrer sinnig und vorsichtig, zumindest ist hier in Deutschland noch kein BB-Fahrer ertrunken.
Und in den USA ist erst Einer abgesüppelt. Leider.... einer ist schon zuviel.
Darum geht auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Spende an die Jungs vom DGzRS !!! Denn die helfen bestimmt. :m


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2003)

eine Automatikweste ist natürlich Pflicht an Board. Notlicht, Handy (Seenotruf einspeichern!), GPS (vorteilhaft). 
Meine Flossen haben einen nachgerüsteten Schnellverschluss. Die bekommt man im Tauchladen. Ein aufschneiden der Gummis entfällt so. Ich habs ausporbiert und kann meine Flossen jederzeit abstoßen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. September 2003)

Ich will ja nix sagen. nur wenn die Flossen ab sind, dann geht garnichts mehr. Kommst mit den Gummistiefelwathosen genauso wenig vorwärts wie mit den Füßlingswathosen bezw. mit den Extrawatschuhen. Flossen ab heißt gleichzeitig null Bewegung!!! Ich würde mir nur die Flossen abmachen, wo ich auch stehen kann, sonst sage ich schon mal Guten Tag Dänemark bzw. Schweden am nächsten Morgen!

Wenn ich bis dahin nicht ausgekühlt oder erfroren bin!

Sowie ich was merke, das ich Luft verliere, versuche ich sofort Richtung Land zu kommen!!! Dann geht es schon gut!!!


----------

